# The Mighty Titan Has Been A Great Soldier,



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, I'll admit it... I've never really been a truck guy. When I make a list of vehicles that I'd like to get behind the wheel of, they just never really have held much appeal. Still, when we decided to take our camping experience to the next level, and go Outbacking, a truck was an inevitability. I concluded that I really wanted to stay with a half ton. As this was going to be my daily driver, I wanted to avoid the truck 'harshness' as much as I could. After much research and test driving, I concluded that the Nissan Titan was the best choice among half tons on the market. As I had previously had a couple of extremely bad experiences with Nissans, making that decision took a real leap of faith. I'd sworn, I would never own another Nissan!

Never say never, I guess.

Happily, the Titan proved to be everything it was cracked up to be. A very capable tow vehicle that took everything we dished out to it, and without complaint. Last summer, we really tested it with a 3,000 mile trip to southern Utah and then The Grand Tetons and Yellowstone. Enduring days and days of 100 degree plus weather (okay, truth be told, it was more like 114 degrees), and 9,000 elevations, the Titan pulled our 28RS-DS like it wasn't even back there. But alas, even though the old girl delivered us home safe and sound, it was obvious that she was now tired and it was time to find an easier life. With another big trip on tap for this summer, I just did not have the confidence anymore that would make the trip relaxing.

So, about the first of this year, the search began in earnest for our next tow vehicle. The one lesson learned from the Titan was that as great a job as it did (and I would heartily recommend it), the load we put on it dictated a limited useful lifetime. Instead of running at about 85% capacity as we were doing in the past, I was going to get a vehicle that wasn't being asked to do more than about 50% of what it was capable. These bad boys (any brand) are getting expensive, and you just can't look at them as disposable commodities. The other lesson I learned, was that after living with all the amenities that the Nissan shared with us, the thought of giving up the bells and whistles was just plain depressing.

To make a long story, not quite as long as it could be (you guys know how I can ramble...), this weekend we found the solution that should take care of our towing needs for a looooong time into the future. Sunday afternoon, My DS and I headed out on a quest that saw us return in a shiny new Ford F-350 CrewCab, with a big, honkin' twin turbo diesel engine. You should have seen the look on my boys face the first time I started it up!

So, without further ado, I would like to present the newest member of our family, The Ferocious Ford!...


































For those interested in the specifics, she is equipped with the aforementioned 6.4L PowerStroke diesel, a 6-speed manual (no more sweating transmission temperatures in the mountains... YEAH!!!), 3.73:1 limited slip, 'Shift-on-the-Fly' 4x4 and the OffRoad package. She's also equipped with heated leather seats, GPS navigation, power moonroof and rear window. I'm sure somewhere there are power options to control the power options! The camper and TowCommand packages, tailgate step, reverse sonar and Homelink garage door opener round out the options. She's also a Job#3 build (You Ford guys will know what that means).

All I can say - in my best Tim Allen voice - is "Ugh! Ugh! Ugh!". This bad boy rocks!

Hmm...

What do you know, maybe I am a truck guy after all.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WOOOO HOOOOO !!!!!! *
*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*















*VERY NICE *







































hmmmm, the little birdy was right.

BTW, last week at the KTP where they are built, there was 1 truck surrounded by about 80 people as it went down the line....yep the pres was getting his new truck built, and it must take 80 people to keep an eye on it !!

I figured it was either his or yours....


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the new truck! That's a sweet ride for sure. I wish that I could do the manual transmission thing, but since it's my daily driver, I just don't want to go there. I'm not too worried about the tranny taking my 26KBRS, though.

Have you taken the TT out for a tow yet? That exhaust brate on an incline ia absolutely phenomenal!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Well if that bad boy wont pull it nothing will. Congrats she's (he's) a beauty.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

PDX Doug- Nice truck! I second the "Ugh!, Ugh!, Ugh!".


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You may not plan to ever get a 5'er (or maybe you do







) ....but that beast should carry a Ferrari pretty well.....ok, maybe a pony for your DD









CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

...and just when is it your DS learns to drive ????


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on the new truck. That's a great combo! Can wait to see the new TV & TT combo picture.

We need a poll to see the parentage of gas verse diesel owners.

So when is the first trip?

Happy Outbacking!
Steve


----------



## HTQM (May 31, 2006)

Nice truck Doug







. Your going to love the by the left over power while towing, be careful not to get going to fast on your first outing. You'll be surprised by the left over kiddy up when your coming up to and at cruising speed. Our first time out with the diesel and Roo I was ten over the speed limit before I got to the end of the on ramp. I was used to the Expy and how long it took to get up to speed.

Congrats
Dave


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! Congrats on the new truck!!!


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Another member of the oil burner club. ( He'll be passing you going up the mountans when he comes) James


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Nice truck Doug!









Now everyone notice that it has an 8' Bed. No slider hitch for Doug, he's ready for that 5'er!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Wow!!! Very nice Doug enjoy!!!









Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

That is one Bad Ass Truck Doug!
If or I should say when it time to say goodbye to my TITAN I will be looking at the Super Duty's too.
Looks like all or most of the bells and whistles are there plus enough power to take your house with you.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

For someone with such an utter disdain for trucks, you sure went all out. 
Congrats.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! nice job Doug! Well done! now you can join the rest of us cringing this summer as we fill those diesel tanks!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Being a fellow NW resident, when are you going vegetarian and getting the Bio kit?
It is funny to see the Jetta and Golf TDIs at the Bio stations next to the big Super Duty's filling up with veggie oil.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Being a fellow NW resident, when are you going vegetarian and getting the Bio kit?
> It is funny to see the Jetta and Golf TDIs at the Bio stations next to the big Super Duty's filling up with veggie oil.


Dont go vegi on the 2008 yet.... not good results, so ive heard.

Doug, check out WWW.POWERSTROKE.ORG if you havnt already. Some good information in there and the 6.4L tech section.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Dont go vegi on the 2008 yet.... not good results, so ive heard.
> 
> Doug, check out WWW.POWERSTROKE.ORG if you havnt already. Some good information in there and the 6.4L tech section.


It's all veggie technically. One has just had a few more years to break down.








That being said, I'll stick with the old vintage stuff until the manufacturer approves of (and therefore the warranty covers) the veggie oil.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Doug,

I am green with envy. That is not only the right truck but also the right color.

I hope you have many, many miles of trouble-free enjoyment with that monster.

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You have now left the porch and are running with the big dogs now









Nice Doug

John


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Doug,

Nice looking truck!







We want to hear a full report on your towing impressions.......









Mark


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice Truck. I figured you would buy new.

Brent


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

For ten years I drove a "Torreador Red" Chevy extended cab. It didn't matter how much I corrected them, everyone who saw it called it "purple"! Congratulations on the "purple' truck, Doug!









I'm afraid you have just created another problem by resolving the tow vehicle problem: your trailer is now too small to be







to be towed behind that vehicle.









I don't know if you have this issue on the left coast or not, but I'm excited now that we are out of winter blend fuel season here and my mileage is picking right back up where it left off last fall. Quite a bit more expensive now







, but the mileage is back north of 18.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats Doug, good luck in the new truck!

Steve


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoVols said:


> For ten years I drove a "Torreador Red" Chevy extended cab. It didn't matter how much I corrected them, everyone who saw it called it "purple"! Congratulations on the "purple' truck, Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Red to me....









Doug's been awfully quiet, do you suppose he is trailer shopping?!?!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Can you see the drool down my chin???
Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the comments everybody. The more I drive her, the more I like her!



ColoradoChip said:


> Can you see the drool down my chin???


I wondered what that was. I wasn't going to say anything though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug

Congrats on the new TV. What a beauty.









I would say now is the time to wish you "HAPPY TRAILS".

Brian


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI PDX Doug,
Nice truck!! even if it is a Ford!!








My first truck was a Ford F150, which I put 400,000 miles on before I sold it!!
She'll take you for the long haul and be ready for more!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

It's Beautiful Doug! Best of luck with it & many many more happy memorable years of camping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV Doug!! That is one sweet looking truck.

Perhaps I can just hook up behind your Outback and you can tow your Outback..my Suburban and my Outback to the PNW Rally!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

4ME said:


> ....... plus enough power to take your house with you.


....and the TT, too


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new TV Doug!! That is one sweet looking truck.
> 
> Perhaps I can just hook up behind your Outback and you can tow your Outback..my Suburban and my Outback to the PNW Rally!!


No problem Jim. I might have to slow down to the low 70's on those bigger grades though.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Congrats on the new TV Doug!! That is one sweet looking truck.
> 
> Perhaps I can just hook up behind your Outback and you can tow your Outback..my Suburban and my Outback to the PNW Rally!!


No problem Jim. I might have to slow down to the low 70's on those bigger grades though.

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

Glad to know we'll drop out of WARP speed for a few brief moments.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new TV Doug!! That is one sweet looking truck.
> 
> Perhaps I can just hook up behind your Outback and you can tow your Outback..my Suburban and my Outback to the PNW Rally!!


No problem Jim. I might have to slow down to the low 70's on those bigger grades though.

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

Glad to know we'll drop out of WARP speed for a few brief moments.









[/quote]
That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces


and the kids will learn less four letter words from Doug, as he will no longer have to swear at all the cars zooming past him. Wonder if there is a equation for how much less Mikes Doug will drink while camping now.

Less -- Not as stressed...not as man Mikes needed.

More -- Got there a LOT faster...more time to enjoy more Mikes?

....btw, my vote is for the second one.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Congrats on the new TV Doug!! That is one sweet looking truck.
> 
> Perhaps I can just hook up behind your Outback and you can tow your Outback..my Suburban and my Outback to the PNW Rally!!


No problem Jim. I might have to slow down to the low 70's on those bigger grades though.

Happy Trails,
Doug

[/quote]

Glad to know we'll drop out of WARP speed for a few brief moments.








[/quote]
That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces








[/quote]

Oh no! Poor Cowboy! he'll need one of those doggie seat belts!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces


and the kids will learn less four letter words from Doug, as he will no longer have to swear at all the cars zooming past him. Wonder if there is a equation for how much less Mikes Doug will drink while camping now.

Less -- Not as stressed...not as man Mikes needed.

More -- Got there a LOT faster...more time to enjoy more Mikes?

....btw, my vote is for the second one.








[/quote]


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces


and the kids will learn less four letter words from Doug, as he will no longer have to swear at all the cars zooming past him. Wonder if there is a equation for how much less Mikes Doug will drink while camping now.

Less -- Not as stressed...not as man Mikes needed.

More -- Got there a LOT faster...more time to enjoy more Mikes?

....btw, my vote is for the second one.








[/quote]
LOL!!!

I was already saying MORE when, with your 1st statement, it looked like YOU were saying LESS!!

OMG, Jim!!! We agree - AGAIN


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Glad to know we'll drop out of WARP speed for a few brief moments.


That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces







[/quote]
Oh no! Poor Cowboy! he'll need one of those doggie seat belts![/quote]

...or a plunger


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Glad to know we'll drop out of WARP speed for a few brief moments.


That'll give Doug a chance to pull Cowboy out from where he;ll be wedged between the seat back & cushion .... poor little guy, it's gonna take some getting used to those G-forces







[/quote]
Oh no! Poor Cowboy! he'll need one of those doggie seat belts![/quote]

...or a plunger

[/quote]


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet Ride Doug! I'm looking for a TV myself. Just don't want to spend THAT much money! Something's wrong when we go on day-to-day and don't question the fact that new vehicles cost more than my first house! Great ride, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Awesome Truck Doug, congrats! I see you got the Job3 air dam too. My buddy with a Job1 truck is buying that air dam from Ford as many report that highway mpg increases by a full 1mpg with it on! His truck, F250 KR 4x4 6.4 PSD is up to nearly 23mpg with the mods he has made thus far.

-CC


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Awesome Truck Doug, congrats! I see you got the Job3 air dam too. My buddy with a Job1 truck is buying that air dam from Ford as many report that highway mpg increases by a full 1mpg with it on! His truck, F250 KR 4x4 6.4 PSD is up to nearly 23mpg with the mods he has made thus far.
> 
> -CC


Wow... That's pretty impressive mileage! What sort of mods has he made?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Awesome Truck Doug, congrats! I see you got the Job3 air dam too. My buddy with a Job1 truck is buying that air dam from Ford as many report that highway mpg increases by a full 1mpg with it on! His truck, F250 KR 4x4 6.4 PSD is up to nearly 23mpg with the mods he has made thus far.
> 
> -CC


Wow... That's pretty impressive mileage! *What sort of mods has he made?*

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Ill second that request. i havnt heard of anyone getting 23mpg on an 08 yet. most 08 mods are throwing codes and voiding warranties, even simple CAI mods are thowing codes. Did he remove the DPF?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Ill second that request. i havnt heard of anyone getting 23mpg on an 08 yet. most 08 mods are throwing codes and voiding warranties, even simple CAI mods are thowing codes. Did he remove the DPF?


I'm betting anyone getting 23mpg is driving very slowly, or is emitting more pollution than a stock truck.








On the other hand, if they aren't it would be great info for the rest of us!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't recall everything he said as he strung off a litany of things. I do recall the following: Switched to Amsoil oil and filters (he said "everywhere" - im guessing that means engine, transmission and differential - he didn't specify), installed an AFE Intake and an Edge Juice with Attitude (runs it on setting 1). I don't know if he is running a DPF delete system or not.

His mileage is all hand calculated. I will be upfront and say that I suspect that his truck has got somewhat better mileage than the average 6.4 SuperDuty from day 1. "Bad" mileage for him, right after he got the truck, was around 13-14mpg. A year later, he was up to around 18mpg when he started modding the truck. His mods have increased that by 4mpg or so to the number he is getting now. I think he is real lucky from what I hear about mileage on the 6.4's. Even so, he isn't happy with his truck and said that in retrospect, he would have gone in a different direction if he had known that he would have had to spend the $$$ to get the mpg he now gets being as diesel is so high.

Yes, I would guess that his mods have voided his warranty. That was a call he made. Otoh, he has towed a few campers with the truck and says that the thing is just unbelievably strong (both before and after the mods).

-CC


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow! Nice truck! And a diesel, too!









I am officially envious!

You'll sure appreciate driving a truck that doesn't have to strain to do the tasks you ask.

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay, I'll admit it... I've never really been a truck guy. When I make a list of vehicles that I'd like to get behind the wheel of, they just never really have held much appeal. Still, when we decided to take our camping experience to the next level, and go Outbacking, a truck was an inevitability. I concluded that I really wanted to stay with a half ton.


Doug,

Well, you used to not be a truck guy, back before you got your "beginner's" truck. But somewhere along the way, things changed. You are definitely a truck guy now, especially with that 6-speed manual tranny. And sitting up in a Super Duty, you feel like you're king of the road. Congrats!

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Don't know how I missed this thread earlier, but SWEET! Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> ..... And sitting up in a Super Duty, you feel like you're king of the road. Congrats!
> 
> Bill


Bill, I'll bet he felt that way before.







I mean, the 'road' _IS_ part of the "world" - right?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, off the forum for a couple of days, and see what happens???









Doug, great looking truck.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mswalt said:


> Man, off the forum for a couple of days, and see what happens???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have that swanky laptop....no reason to be off the forum now.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....W-O-W!!!! We go off to Kauai for 11 days and we come back to some sort of Outbackers.com parallel universe







....albeit a DIESEL universe







!

VERY nice PDX family







......though we ALL know the *real *reason for the F-350 is so that PDX Cowboy can really flap those ears out the window while Doug flies down the freeway


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

One other thing that I just recalled - he said "Amsoil Bypass" in the conversation. I am not sure what the bypass is or does but it was something he mentioned.

-CC


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> ....W-O-W!!!! We go off to Kauai for 11 days and we come back to some sort of Outbackers.com parallel universe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*IT'S YOUR FAULT!!! * YOU made it happen!!! KAIAI!!!!!????? Should have known!


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

collinsfam_tx said:


> One other thing that I just recalled - he said "Amsoil Bypass" in the conversation. I am not sure what the bypass is or does but it was something he mentioned.
> 
> -CC


It's a secondary oil filter with a finer micron filter material that connects to the pressure side of the engine's oil system and either dumps to the valve train or oil pan. The idea behind it is to have your oil analyzed and AMSOIL comes back with a suggested amount of oil to refresh your sump. Basically you're just changing oil filters and adding a couple quarts of oil. From what I've found out this system keeps your oil an amber color removing most of the soot that blackens oil in a diesel engine. At a $100 + for synthetic oil when doing a change it doesn't take long to cover the cost of the bypass system. This is similar to systems used on industrial engines.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on a beautiful ride! DH fell victim to Ford Truck Month as well, and traded his '03 F150 Supercrew for an '08 F150 Supercrew. It has 1800 lbs. more towing capacity, and we can't wait to take the maiden voyage in the Outback to see if it makes a difference. DH bought the "White Sand" color as it gets a little warm in those darker colors down here. The thing I've fallen in love with in the truck is the Sirius radio!!!!!

Enjoy the new truck!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nice Truck Doug !! and all the best of happy towing with it









Now if I could only sweet talk my DW......................









Alas if it were something that *she wanted*









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Nice Truck Doug !! and all the best of happy towing with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's easy, show her a 5'er floorplan. It works every time!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> Now if I could only sweet talk my DW......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Ed. My DW said no new truck until she had a new clothes dryer. So Saturday we went out and bought a new dryer, Sunday I had my new truck. Easy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now if I could only sweet talk my DW......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Ed. My DW said no new truck until she had a new clothes dryer. So Saturday we went out and bought a new dryer, Sunday I had my new truck. Easy!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Riggggghhhhhhhhttttttttttt









I imagine it worked more like this....

Doug found and made the offer on the "other truck'
Came home, told DW, kids were sent to 'play outside for awhile'








DW knew better than to even TRY to reason with DH and relented <"Hey - it's _just_ money">
Knowing an opportunity when she saw it







, DW suggests that DH can _drive_ his new TRUCK to the laundromat _*OR*_ buy her a new Dryer







.
Knowing that he'd, a gain, backed himself into a corner', but also knowing that *HE HAD HIS TRUCK*!!!!, DH agrees to buy whatever dryer his loving, adorable, ever-so-sensitive, supportive.....







..... DW wanted.

At which point SHE started shopping, , SHE found the "perfect dryer", the shopping date was set for Saturday - and - - HIS original truck deal fell through ("didn't want that 'ole thing anyway")

PHEEEEEWWWW!!!! DH & son found 'just the perfect' new truck on Sunday.

Sound more like the real deal, Doug Shannon ???

And everyone lives happily ever after (except the Titan which has been summarily ditched for something newer, brighter, younger, and stronger.....)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm sorry Judi. I think you have me confused with Eric.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now if I could only sweet talk my DW......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Ed. My DW said no new truck until she had a new clothes dryer. So Saturday we went out and bought a new dryer, Sunday I had my new truck. Easy!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]








Now Doug !!!

Every DW should have a back up dryer just in case one should fail during wash day









I'll have another one delivered to your door, tomorrow and tell your DW I'd like my New F-350 with the cab clearance lights, and any color is fine
















P. S. You're right !! that was pretty easy









Ed


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Now Doug !!!
> 
> Every DW should have a back up dryer just in case one should fail during wash day
> 
> ...


Ed,

Notice from the pictures, Doug didn't get clearance lights. I'm assuming that means he skimped on the Dryer and didn't get the best one


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry Judi. I think you have me confused with Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's possible. You guys do think alot alike.









But - no - Tina wouldn't have let that monster in the driveway to begin with (and would _STILL_ have her new Dryer)


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Now Doug !!!
> 
> Every DW should have a back up dryer just in case one should fail during wash day
> 
> ...


Ed,

Notice from the pictures, Doug didn't get clearance lights. I'm assuming that means he skimped on the Dryer and didn't get the best one








[/quote]

Ahh, the clearance lights... I gotta admit, that was almost a deal breaker.
But hey, that's what power drills are for, right?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> monster in the driveway


Can't argue with that!
UGH! UGH! UGH!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

( Titan which has been summarily ditched for something newer, brighter, younger, and stronger.....)
[/quote]

it could be worse! Insert Shannon where the word Titan is!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm sorry Judi. I think you have me confused with Eric.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HEY!! I heard that!


----------



## t_hader (Apr 2, 2007)

The truck looks great. My next tow vehicle will def have to be a powerful upgrade to my '04 Titan. For now, it does the job.

Tim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats Doug!! 

Geez, I leave town for a few days and see what I miss???

Welcome to the world of diesel!
That is a beautiful truck (even if it is a Ford







)
Love the color too









Enjoy that new bad boy!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Doug

Congrats on your new bad boy







What a beautiful truck
















Remember to gives us the details on your 1st major pull.

Have fun

Thor


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You know Doug, I could deliver a new Heartland Land Mark or Big Country 5th wheel to your house.. Your new pony needs a new saddle on his back too.. lol That RSDS will be going for the ride of its life with that new hot rod towing it..

You will love the six speed.. You have great taste Doug! Sweet machine... now if diesel would drop a bit you would be in heaven!

Carey


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

mmmmm PowerStroke. Wow that makes at least 2 new 2008's on the forum in the last month. Nice truck. Got to like the stick, very few of those around the city. I know people that tow who swear by them.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats Doug! Enjoy the new ride.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I got '_Das Brick'_ in this weekend for a Line-X spray-in bed liner. Mod #1 complete!







Hopefully we will be able to get a canopy on it by summer, along with a couple of gauges and a solution to our lack of video capability for the kids.

On a more discouraging note, diesel went up 40 cents a gallon around here since I bought the truck (one week ago today). Already it's going to cost me over $15 a tank more to fill it than it did the day I bought it. I can hardly wait to see what the summer travel season has in store!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> On a more discouraging note, diesel went up 40 cents a gallon around here since I bought the truck (one week ago today). Already it's going to cost me over $15 a tank more to fill it than it did the day I bought it. I can hardly wait to see what the summer travel season has in store!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be my fault Doug, my truck is on it's way to the dealer.....


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Congrats Doug, you'll enjoy the extra power on hills, and as fuel and fuel costs go,;



collinsfam_tx said:


> Awesome Truck Doug, congrats! I see you got the Job3 air dam too. My buddy with a Job1 truck is buying that air dam from Ford as many report that highway mpg increases by a full 1mpg with it on! His truck, F250 KR 4x4 6.4 PSD is up to nearly 23mpg with the mods he has made thus far.
> 
> -CC


Latest trip out with the 5ver, up to Hood's Canal and back, went up at a steady 55, and got 11.8 mpg, coming home at 60 to 65, and got 10.2.

Last week end we went up to Seattle, empty at 60 I got 22.6 mpg, coming home at my normal 75, It was still 19.1. Slowing down does save fuel, but it sure hurts to have every one pass!

I was able to find fuel at $4.09 at a Safeway in Everett, a couple of miles away at another Safeway, diesel was at $4.29. What us up with that?

Dean


----------

